# 37 gal Corner Tank Build



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

This tank has been a long time coming. Bought it around 6 months ago and began thinking about how to design it. I decided to put in a water feature- water running down the center log to a small pool along the front. The pump can be accessed through a pvc pipe in the back. I got some gravel that is seeded with aquatic plants for the water portion that I'm excited to try out. The water will only be about 2 inches deep at the most. Still haven't decided whats going in it...pondering some yellowhead or citronella tincs- but we'll see...I'll post some pics of the hood I made for it later tonight.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Oooh this one's gonna be good. I love corner tanks. I'll be following the build


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's some pics of the hood. There's a piece of plexiglass that sits between the tank/hood as well so the frogs can't get inside. I'm going to put some fans in there eventually because I bet I'll need it- those are 3 100 watt equivalent compact fluorescent bulbs. The design was a bit tricky as I'll need access to feed/mist. I cut a large hole in the plexi (covered with another piece between feedings) that I can reach down and dump flies in through. Anyone have better ideas for access to a tank from above with lights? Any input is appreciated...


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats going to be amazing when its completed. I love the water feature design. I cant wait to see it finished. About the pexi glass, wont it warp and bend with the humidity and heat? What if you had two pieces of glass cut to fit the top that could be connected with a piano hinge, or even one piece with a square cut out of it's center with a larger square piece of glass that you could cover the whole with. That might be a bit expensive to have cut, but at least you would have an easy way to drop flys into the viv as well as keeping the top from warping.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

cant wae to see this one done, That drift wood in the center is killer!

looks like you may be able to put some soil in the crevas in the middle of the wood , maybe throw some ferns in it , or fill it with bark spahgnam and gravel with some orchids? . . .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tanks looks great, unfortunately the only thing i can recomend is putting glass above to allow maximum light penetration, otherwise anything else you use will minimize any light from reaching most the tank.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lexan plastic is a good way to go also. It will not warp like plexi glass will. Great build can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Updated progress...Finished silicone-coco fiber background. Put some gravel rocks and wood in the pond area. Going to have to find some more rocks and whatnot tomorrow to hide the false bottom. Controlling the flow of water was difficult. At first it shot out the little hole that the pipe pointed at- so I plugged it with a tiny piece of driftwood. Also cut down on the splash in the front with a rock for the water to fall onto. I'm sure I'll continue to mess around with this somewhat later too-it has to look a natural as possible in the end. The water drips out the plugged driftwood hole and I might silicone this- or I might leave it. Do you think the soil would become completely saturated if I left it dripping (In the cave like area in the very back)? It drips about 2 drips every second....The soil otherwise has about a 3/4 inch clearance from the waterlevel all together. Input on anything is appreciated!!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I would think that as long as the soil on the false bottom isn't resting on the water line you should be fine. The dripping water would be able to continue on through the soil and then drop into the water table. With this happening the soil wouldn't get over-saturated.


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Stacey,

Tank looks great, to control the water, I might let the wood dry out completely and maybe silicone some cypress piecs or a few stones to control the speed and direction the water as it leaves the wood. If the drip is too much you can always silicone more rocks together in the water feature so the distance is only an inch or two until it hits the rocks. If you make a hole or circle, with the rocks, and the water falls into it, an inch or so, before hitting a rock (kind of like a small cave), you'll get less splash, on the glass!

Then again; if you slow the water, way down on the log, you maybe able to get java moss to grow on it and that's really cool for looks and the frogs will love it.

Bill 

PS: The frogs will love this tank, trust me....


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

this is gonna look nice. cant wait to see the finished product. as for water features they way i control the water flow on my tanks is tying knots in the water line, very simple and effective. Its been working for me fine.


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

*Planting Mock Up: *So...I've placed the plants in their tentative spots and was wanting some feedback with personal experiences on any of the chosen plants/spots. I've got a cluster of Neos/Cryptanthus at the top of the waterfall-
Neo 'Ruby', Neo x carolinae x concentica x 'Fireball' (white striped) and Cryptantus 'Earth Angel'. 
To the left of that some small species of Nepenthes I got a long time ago at Lowes...it's remained fairly small. On the right side of the tank I have a holly leaved fern and some other fern which I'm assuming is a temperate species (bottom right). I've also got bulbophyllum echnolabium at the very top, and sp. Paphiopedilum macranthum under it (definitely concerned about the placement of this and the temps...) On the floor of the tank I've got an orchid Vanilla planifolia at the back, two 4" Selaginella sp. (blueish hue) in the center, another generic fern at the back left, and finally a Macotes petola jewel orchid in the back right... I'm not sure about the ferns overtaking the tank either....so feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it looks great. I love all the broms you have in there near the top. Its really coming along nicely.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

hey, looking great! so what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got aquarium gravel in the water area, and coco fiber "eco earth" for the land.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that nepenthes's root system will most likelydry out too quickly upthat high towards the lights. It also going to quickly take over that viv. Otherwise, looks great


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Planting update!! Just how many orchids can I fit into this tank?!...
So ordered some awesome orchids from Andy's and got them earlier this week. A couple I put in are my dads- I'm just storing them until he gets his tank done in a week or so. I was more excited than Christmas morning opening the box!
-Lepanthes calodictyon
-Lepanthes manabina (This was originally my dad's, but I'm keeping it 
-Pleurothallis nossax
-Cirropetalum tangibarinum
-Ludisia discolor alba --love love love this!
-Bulbophyllum wenlandii (dad's)
-Bulbophyllum psycoon (dad's)
I'm thinking I'll keep them hanging on their sticks- as it will be easy to move them if need be, and the hangers poke right into the background...
Let me know what you think!!
Oh--added an air circulation devise under the lid as per the awesome design of someone on the board! Its working beautifully....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice! the tingabarinum and wendlandii both do great in vivs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice job!!!


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

really nice.


----------



## skalkire (Dec 13, 2009)

Where are the completed tank pictures??!!!


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Page 2....very observant


----------



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm just wondering how you're gonna keep the frogs from getting in the water and drowning themselves.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

We need an update on the tank


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome looking tank.... post some updated pics for us so we cna see the growth of the plants and see how much more amazing this tank must look


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Tank looks the same as it hasn't even been done 1 month yet....thanks everyone for the responses! I'm hoping the frogs don't drown as there is a sloping gravel bank on one side and small branches to climb out on everywhere else...plus its about 1.5" deep at the most....


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

plant_geek said:


> Tank looks the same as it hasn't even been done 1 month yet....thanks everyone for the responses! I'm hoping the frogs don't drown as there is a sloping gravel bank on one side and small branches to climb out on everywhere else...plus its about 1.5" deep at the most....


They wont drown. That sounds like a perfect depth, plus if its slopped they climb out with ease. Again, beautiful job on the viv.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

From what i have read there is mixed thoughts on the frogs drowning, there is always the aggression/accidental drowning that is possible but if it is deep enough that one frog cant sit/hold another under is better in my opinion as long as they can get out easily.
Dave


----------

